# ASUS A8N SLI Premium POST Beep Code



## donh45 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi all! I have been trying to determine why ,y ASUS A8N SLI Premium mobo won't boot. I get one long and 2 short beeps. I have replaced the motherboard, processor, power supply, and video card to no effect.

I have also tried a different video card that works in another computer and have switched my RAM into the other 2 slots. 

Nothing I do makes any difference.

I have searched this forum and others but no answer yet.

Here are my basic system specs:

ASUS A8N SLI Premium motherboard
AMD FX 55 processor
2 GB Corsair RAM
PNY GeForce 8800 GT video card
Ultra 600 watt power supply.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Here is a comprehensive list of beep codes: BEEP CODES

Just from my memory (which isn't the best in the world), I think your beep code has something to do with the video card area. My first question would be if you have the sli configured correctly (don't know this particular board, but familar with the A8N-sli deluxe) in the bios.

Otherwise, do you have your single video card in the proper slot for one card?

Second question would be if you have the Bios configured correctly for a single card?

Do you have the pci power lead(s) connected to the video card?

Do you have the (my A8N-sli deluxe does have that feature) the EZ plug connected to the motherboard to boost power to the video area? (this is in addition to the molex connector)
​
Again, you need to check to make sure what the beep codes says, but off the top of my head, I think it is video related, but no promises. 

As an added concern, an Ultra is not a great power supply and it might (it is iffy) not be supplying enough power for an 8800 video card.


----------



## donh45 (Feb 8, 2009)

Tumbleweed36:

Thanks for your suggestions. What I have seen on forums is that the 1 long and 2 short beeps is video related, but I have changed the video card and power supplies and it still does the same thing.
The video card is in the correct slot and I have been able to use this computer with no issues for a few years now. I never used SLI and had the BIOS properly configured for a single card.

I did plug in both the 6 pin video power connector and the 4 pin molex but that did not fix the issues either.

I have been building my own computers for about 15 years and this is the first time I have not been able to figure out a solution. I take this as a challenge, but am about ready give in and upgrade my computer. I would still like to solve this issue as I have seen it on other forums and it seems to be somewhat common on this mobo.

Any other good ideas? I will swap out the power supply with an Enermax 500 watt one and see what happens.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

donh45 said:


> Tumbleweed36:
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions. What I have seen on forums is that the 1 long and 2 short beeps is video related, but I have changed the video card and power supplies and it still does the same thing.
> The video card is in the correct slot and I have been able to use this computer with no issues for a few years now. I never used SLI and had the BIOS properly configured for a single card.
> ...


Isn't there an EZ plug on that board that should be connected, besides the ones you have listed? An 8800 takes a bunch of juice, probably more than an enermax 500 would put out. Here is what I think you should have plugged in:

24 pin ATX

4 pin molex connector (helps CPU) (square one on this board)

CPU fan

EZ connector to boost graphics power (standard +12 molex)

Connector(s) to 8800 graphics card​


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Forgot to ask, did you by chance use another video card and leave the old drivers in there?


----------

